# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ammari [Patricia del Ma,Eurolandia,Landi,Euroway,Norcove,Argo Hellas,Brabant,Argo]

## nikos.man

*Ammari (IMO 7501613)*
_(1976, ex- Patricia Del Mar, Argo)
_ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpgΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpg
Kατασκευάστηκε ως _ARGO_ το _1976_ στη Γερμανία (Kroger Werft Rendsburg) και ανήκει στην Ustica Lines (Trapani, Italy).Το μόνο που απέμεινε από την τεράστια ντάνα των φορτηγών οχηματαγωγών στην Ελευσίνα.Τι να του επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον άραγε;

----------


## nikos.man

Κοιτώντας το προηγούμενο σαββατοκύριακο την ντάνα οπού βρισκόταν το καράβι,παρατήρησα ότι έλειπε από την θέση του και υπέθεσα ότι ακολούθησε την τύχη των υπολοίπων φορτηγών οχηματαγωγών της πρώην παρέας του.Ψάχνoντας όμως τα ίχνη του για να δω πού το πήγαν στο marinetraffic παρατήρησα ότι προορισμός του καραβιού δεν είναι η πασίγνωστη παραλία του Aliaga αλλά το λιμάνι Tuzla.Ξέρουμε τι έχει εκεί η περιοχή;Κάποιο ναυπηγείο ίσως...; http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/.../vessel:AMMARI

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αλλά το λιμάνι Tuzla.Ξέρουμε τι έχει εκεί η περιοχή;Κάποιο ναυπηγείο ίσως...; http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/.../vessel:AMMARI


Η Τούζλα έχει ναυπηγεία. Τι θα του κάνουν,ποιός ξέρει;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παρ' όλο τον αρκετά μακροχρόνιο παροπλισμό του στην ντάνα της Ελευσίνας, το πλοίο επαναδραστηριοποιήθηκε κανονικά και με το ίδιο όνομα στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Συχνά πυκνά το βλέπω στο σύστημα AIS σε ταξίδια από βόρεια λιμάνια της Τουρκίας προς λιμάνια της Ρωσίας (κυρίως).

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το AMMARI όπως πόζαρε στη φωτογραφική μου στις 06-07-2012, φωτογραφημένο από το Μπατσί-Σαλαμίνας.

AMMARI-01-06-07-2012.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται το πλοιο επαναδραστηριοπειηται. Αυτη την στιγμη δυτικα της Χιου με προοορισμο το NOVOROSSISK με ταχυτητα γυρω στα 12 μιλια και σημαια SIERRA LEONE με αφιξη στις 25/5. Καλο ταξειδι

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα ΒΑ της ¶νδρου με κατεύθυνση το στενό του Καφηρέα και τελικό προορισμό την Τρίπολη - Λιβύη .

----------

